# How to install FAMP



## philo_neo (Feb 23, 2013)

*H*i,

*I* want to install FAMP on freebsd FreeBSD 9.1. *I* read this link: http://www.iceflatline.com/2011/11/how-to-install-apache-mysql-php-and-phpmyadmin-on-freebsd/

*W*hen *I* compile apache22 *I* have error code 1.


```
iation.lo 
/usr/local/share/apr/build-1/libtool --silent --mode=link cc -g -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe
 -I/usr/include -fno-strict-aliasing  -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/db42  -Wl,
 -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib -pthread -o mod_rewrite.la 
 -rpath /usr/local/libexec/apache22 -module -avoid-version  mod_rewrite.lo 
===>  Installing for apache22-2.2.23_4
===>   apache22-2.2.23_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.12.4 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if www/apache22 already installed
===>   apache22-2.2.23_4 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of www/apache22
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** [check-already-installed] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
root@dct-rec1:/usr/ports/www/apache22 #
```

*I* have do [cmd=]make reinstall[/cmd] and [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] always the same error.

*S*omeone can help me?

*R*egards.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2013)

It says to [cmd=]make deinstall[/cmd] first.


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Y*es, *I* have do*ne* [cmd=]make deinstall[/cmd] first.


----------

